# False pregnancy?



## emmaandoscar (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello, 

My pygmy doe was in with the buck on Sept 2nd, Sept 9th. She is ginormous right now and I figured she is due any time.

I had my vet come out and ultra sound her. He could not find any images of kids--no spine or skull. He said he doesn't think she is carrying a viable kid, said she is definitely pregnant, but thinks she could have a false pregnancy. 

I just can't believe there is nothing inside of this doe--she is huge. I don't understand false pregnancy. How does that work exactly? Will she go into some sort of labor?

Someone please explain this to me. I have never experienced kidding and this is my first time doing this whole thing. Thank you, Carol


----------



## emmaandoscar (Jan 20, 2013)

I'll have to get one tomorrow when it's light outside. She is huge, never been this big EVER. I'm just wondering if she is too close to delivery to get an ultrasound pic. She has never had babies before, and she has never been this giant. I just can't imagine there are no kids in there. I'll post a pic or two tomorrow.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I'd like to see a picture as well. I was in a friend's goat pen a while back, and most of them were does that she had bred. She was showing me how to check for signs that they are close to kidding, and I saw one that I could of guaranteed it had quintuplets in there. It looked like a house, and was so big it looked like it was gonna pop! As it ended up, it was a wether! Haha! I guess some goats are just generally 'fat'. It sounds possible that she's had a false pregnancy, which basically means her body *thinks* its pregnant so she may get an udder, she will most likely act hormonal (mounting other goats, and just acting odd in general). She won't go into labor or anything. I don't know much more on false pregnancies, maybe someone else can help you out?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Following!!!! I'd love to see the photo of her... I have a friend who has a prize winning Nigerian Dwarf doe who ALWAYS looks pregnant. It's just her build. But her pooch doesn't get, um, poochy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here are some links that may help

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/false-pregnancy-possible-unbred-doe-170806/

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/cloudbursts-false-pregnancy-biotracking-140416/

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/another-false-pregnancy-102788/


----------



## emmaandoscar (Jan 20, 2013)

Well, I guess I got my answer about whether my doe is pregnant!! She is in labor right now! She developed an udder overnight and is in labor. Vet checked her, she has lost her mucus plug and hopefully we'll have some babies sometime late tonight or tomorrow!!! I am nervous and excited at the same time! First time experiencing kidding. I am parked in the barn with Emma! I made some cute baby goat coats over the weekend and have bought just about everything under the sun for kidding that I think I need. I did take pics of Emma the other day to post and just hadn't gotten around to sharing them on here since I've been working. I guess I'll be posting pics of babies instead, if all goes well! Thank you for those links on false pregnancy! Very helpful!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Yay!!!! I knew she was pregnant even before I read your post.  Happy Kidding! :baby:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

How exciting! I can't wait to see the pics!!!!!!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yay!! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

How exciting, cant wait to see pics! Some does who are carrying singles carry them high making it hard to see them on ultrasound. Don't know if it can happen with multiples though. Interested to see how many she has!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Following for cute baby pictures because I have to wait until summer for my own to kid!!!!


----------



## emmaandoscar (Jan 20, 2013)

It is with great sadness that I announce that Emma lost both of her babies. I had my vet here and two very experienced goat ladies and I don't know what I would have done without them in a difficult kidding like this. The first baby was positioned wrong--came out backwards & had to be pulled. It had a faint heartbeat and the vet worked on her for about 15 minutes trying to get her to breathe. Her heartbeat faded away. Second baby was positioned correctly but had to be helped out too and was already dead. The gals told me that often times if the first baby is hard to come, the ones behind it may not make it. That is apparently what happened in this case. I am sitting in my barn next to Emma, just her and I and I can't stop crying. I just really wanted this first time kidding to go well, or if it was going to be difficult, at least have live babies. This is really really hard for me. I wish I didn't love animals so much. My heart is just broken right now.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Sorry to hear. It is always tough to lose babies, and we may never know why.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oooooh, I am so sorry. Poor Mama goat and poor you! (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Oh, I'm very sorry


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Oh no.. I'm soooooo sorry  That's rough.


----------

